# Savogran Wood Bleach 25 pound Pail



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone found a good source for 25 pound pails of Savogran Wood Bleach (Oxalic Acid)? 

Sherwin Williams can order it, but its $130 a pail.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Try Ebay. I see a 25 lb container for $67, including shipping within the US. Search Ebay using this search phrase: "Oxalic Acid 25lb"


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

I saw this site earlier. I know nothing about it, and don't know what their shipping rates might be (free for over $200). 

https://www.soapgoods.com/Oxalic-Acid-p-889.html?gclid=CLmnpbKLi88CFVEvgQod0M4FUQ


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you use up a tub that size before it becomes degraded from repeated exposure to atmospheric moisture? I have trouble keeping the little Savogran pint-sized pots dry. I usually buy a new pot at the start of each season. Less than $10 bucks treats all my hives, and all my friends' hives, too, for both the full Fall series (sometimes extended a dose or two) and the one-shot in December for everybody. 

The stuff soaks up moisture from the air like a sponge.

Enj.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Everyone- I found it on eBay. And yes I can use it. I'm running with the Lega vaporizer, so it definitely uses more OA. I will likely start using OA dribble nest season.


----------



## Bee Pimp (Feb 28, 2014)

Amazon has it. I get mine from Florida Laboratories. 10# $26 99.6 purity.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

For the moisture control you can put a small pack of water absorbing crystals
inside the pot. This way you can store it all year long. Another experiment I want
to try is to burn the oa powder into the oa crystals first and them mix with the sugar powder
to dust the bees. You have to make a gadget to burn up the oa powder and collect the crystals first.


----------

